# Events in Nebraska?



## fischersmokin (Aug 10, 2016)

Was in 2 events in southwest Nebraska in July and August but just wondering if any one knows of upcoming events or ones that are held every year. I would really like to get into more contests that are close enough that we can drive to.


----------

